# Oh wow!!!!!



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Just joined and want to tell everyone hello. So... Hello Everyone!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Iswoody, glad you could make it, tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome iswoody pull up a monitor and enjoy and let us know what you think. What is your passion on the predator highway?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Howdy Woody from Bama, welcome ! You are in for a REAL treat here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Welcome, lots of good guys and gals here, never a dull moment!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Nice to have ya!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Woodsy Great to have ya on here Great Folks and Good Conversations, Enjoy!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WELCOME to PT!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So...what do you like to hunt ???


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome enjoy!!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!!!! I like to deer hunt the most but when the deer season closes I like to git after some yotes for another month or so. Then I turn to fishing for the most part. During the summer I'll do an occasional yote hunt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are from Bama and do not hunt pigs ??







Hmmm think you need to talk to a few of the guys here ha ha...they will turn you on to some good ol pig runs.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You are from Bama and do not hunt pigs ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy would I love to hunt some pigs!!!!! But I don't have access to any property that has them. Sure would like to


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I will try and get you some info on private property. An aquaintence of mine has a father down there that hates them with a passion. They ride the roads at night and spot light them...

You might even try contacting land owners and tell them you would like to help them with thier pig problems...I am guessing you would be invited with open arms....and who knows, you might end up with some nice deer hunting areas too.

You might try putting up a post at rural gas stations, feed stores, and elevators. Just get your name out...when you get several farms lines up....give me a call haha


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

I really appreciate it On a call!!!!! And those are grest ideas, never thought of that. You will definitely get an invite from me. Thanks again, Scott Woody


----------

